# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Xamarin >  trying to cancel AsyncTask almost there just a little push

## badboy1245

im trying to get the cancel a loop by calling cancel but it wont cancel out out. can you tell why it wont cancel out.. here is the code



```
class MyAsyncTask extends AsyncTask<Object, Void, Void>
{
    @Override
    protected void onCancelled()
    {
        super.onCancelled();
        this.cancel(true);

        Log.d( String.valueOf( isCancelled() ), "onCancelled() called");
    }

    @Override
    protected Void doInBackground(Object... params)
    {
        while (!isCancelled())
        {
            Log.d( String.valueOf( isCancelled() ), "inside the loop");
            if (isCancelled())
                break;
        }
        return null;
    }
}
```

here is the call 



```
new MyAsyncTask().execute();
```

and here is the call to cancel it



```
AsyncTask task = new MyAsyncTask().execute();
task.cancel(true);
```

----------


## 2kaud

[When posting code, please use code tags so that the code is readable. Go Advanced, select the formatted code and click '#'].

Cheers!

----------

